

Oracle attacks Open Source - digitalboss
http://www.dcdata.co.za/public/oracle-attacks-open-source/

======
digitalboss
Actually, here's a Reddit discussion:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/1okbdb/oracle_attacks...](http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/1okbdb/oracle_attacks_open_source/)

